# What is the best adjustable heater for a 5 gallon tank?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I know this has been asked before, so I'm sorry for asking again. 

I recently upgraded my Betta into a 5 gallon tank. Right now I am using a Tetra Submersible Heater for 2-10 gallons, as that is the only heater I could find for the 2.5 gallon I had him in before. Now that he is in a five gallon I would like to buy an Adjustable Heater since the water temp. now is on the low side and I can't raise it. 
So, in your opinion What is the Best Adjustable Heater for a 5 gallon tank?
Thank you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would go with a hydor theo 50W. It's a nice heater and it's smaller than others of the same wattage so it'll save you a little space. Aqueon also makes nice heaters as well.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I looked it up and I really like the Aqueon ones. I think I saw them on sale last week. When I do get it what should I set it on?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I keep my tanks at 80*


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

That's sounds good. Right now my tank is at 76-78*. Thank you for your help!


----------

